

Netflix pulls films from TankTop movies-on-demand discovery site - philpearl1
http://recombu.com/digital/news/netflix-pulls-films-from-tanktop-movies-on-demand-discovery-site_M12001.html

======
lizxrice
We blogged about it here: [http://blog.tanktop.tv/2013/08/what-happened-to-
netflix.html](http://blog.tanktop.tv/2013/08/what-happened-to-netflix.html)

:-(

